# Skiff Sighting Northampton in Spring TX



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Well, it wasn't mine. I'll be skiffed in another 5 or 6 weeks though. Check with me then.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Whatcha buying Hipshot?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey Rich; been a while..... Gonna have a new Skull Island side console under the Christmas twig.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good for you. Due to my proclivity for finding oyster reefs, I'm sticking with my 1652 G3 tinny. Ha Ha


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

hipshot said:


> Hey Rich; been a while..... Gonna have a new Skull Island side console under the Christmas twig.


Nice!


----------

